# Russo Salt Supply's Preseason Ice Melt Special



## RussoSaltSupply (Nov 10, 2012)

I just wanted to put a quick note out there about our "Preseason Ice Melt Specials"
We have large savings on all of our products through the end of the week.
Our in-season pricing is also extremely competitive.
We have over 500 semi's in-stock at our facilities around the greater Chicagoland area.
We can deliver any full pallet quantites anywhere in the greater Chicagoland area in a reasonable time frame.

We also have a large quantity of bulk ice melt products available.
All of our bulk deliveries are guaranteed next day.

We have the largest inventory...A great selection of quality products... Convenient locations...And service that is second to none.

Give us a call today for all of your winter needs.
847-233-7880


----------



## pressedun (Jul 26, 2010)

RussoSaltSupply;1514680 said:


> I just wanted to put a quick note out there about our "Preseason Ice Melt Specials"
> We have large savings on all of our products through the end of the week.
> Our in-season pricing is also extremely competitive.
> We have over 500 semi's in-stock at our facilities around the greater Chicagoland area.
> ...


:salute::salute::salute::salute:


----------



## RussoSaltSupply (Nov 10, 2012)

Based on the lack of winter, we are extending our preseason pricing through the end of the month.
We are giving away a free 40lb bucket of Peladow calcium chloride with every skid of rock salt purchased in store.
We have a large selection of ice melt products.
We carry liquid calcium, and liquid magnesium.
We have bulk available for pick or delivery.
Guaranteed next day delivery, while most of our orders go same day.
We carry plow parts for all major brands, including Arctic Sectionals.
We have all major snow blower brands & models.
We have the largest selection of shovels in the world. 

Contact us today.
847-233-7880


----------



## RussoSaltSupply (Nov 10, 2012)

Based on the lack of winter, we are extending our preseason pricing through the end of the month.
We are giving away a free 40lb bucket of Peladow calcium chloride with every skid of rock salt purchased in store.
We have a large selection of ice melt products.
We carry liquid calcium, and liquid magnesium.
We have bulk available for pick or delivery.
Guaranteed next day delivery, while most of our orders go same day.
We carry plow parts for all major brands, including Arctic Sectionals.
We have all major snow blower brands & models.
We have the largest selection of shovels in the world. 

Contact us today.
847-233-7880


----------



## RussoSaltSupply (Nov 10, 2012)

We are giving away a free 40lb bucket of Peladow calcium chloride with every skid of rock salt purchased in store.
We have a large selection of ice melt products.
We carry liquid calcium, and liquid magnesium.
We have bulk available for pick or delivery.
Guaranteed next day delivery, while most of our orders go same day.
We carry plow parts for all major brands, including Arctic Sectionals.
We have all major snow blower brands & models.
We have the largest selection of shovels in the world. 

Contact us today.
847-233-7880


----------

